# Christmas Treant



## DMAC (Dec 18, 2005)

Forced myself to finally sit down and draw my Christmas card for this year today:


----------



## TogaMario (Dec 18, 2005)

Hahaha, nice  The look on Santa's face is priceless


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Dec 18, 2005)

Very cool. Looks great. Boy, I'd love to get that card in the mail.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2005)

Freakin' hilarious! Love it!


----------



## DMAC (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks.   Glad you guys dig it.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 19, 2005)

I absolutely dig it!  I love your style DMAC.  Keep up the great work.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 19, 2005)

Very nice, DMAC. Perfect new wallpaper for the holidays.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

I desktopped it last night. My dad came in my room for something and saw it, he loves it too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 20, 2005)

That's just priceless.

You're awesome, DMAC!


----------



## Eosin the Red (Dec 20, 2005)

Your Christmas cards are "da bomb"


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 20, 2005)

Consider it borrowed for the holidays as well.. Another awesome outing DMAC.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn, if it wasn't too late I'd have yoinked it. Another Class act, DMAC!


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul (Dec 20, 2005)

Excellent Work!!!!!!!


----------



## Soel (Dec 21, 2005)

Really cool, DMAC!!!


----------

